# Can see white pistills forming, should I stop training my scrog?



## sophanox (Feb 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

My jack herer is 1 week 5 days in 12/12, under a 600w MH in DWC. It has stretched massively and filled the screen except for the edges and now I can see white pistills forming on all the tops.

Does this mean I should stop training and let the tops grow up now?

Thanks all =)


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 6, 2010)

If it is done stretching you can stop weaving...if it has a growth spurt simply weave..


----------



## InspiredByOthers (Feb 6, 2010)

jcdws602 said:


> If it is done stretching you can stop weaving...if it has a growth spurt simply weave..



you should not be weaving anything in scrog...


----------



## sophanox (Feb 6, 2010)

So can anyone give me a definitive answer? Surely you want to stop training it at some point to let the buds grow upwards..?


----------



## bucket o queens (Feb 6, 2010)

i would stop training. the plant sounds like to me that its about to focus on getting its weight on the buds


----------



## jaysizzle (Feb 6, 2010)

If I'm not mistaken dont you want to use a Hps for budding? I'm no expert nor am I bashing. Just thought red spectrum was ideal for budding while MH was more blue for vegitative stage. Mixed spectrum agro light would be even better.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 7, 2010)

InspiredByOthers said:


> you should not be weaving anything in scrog...


R u serious???Scrog..... Screen of green???You don't weave shoots in the screen???ok 

SOPHANOX...if your plant stopped stretching then stop weaving\training......that simple...


----------



## sophanox (Feb 7, 2010)

jaysizzle said:


> If I'm not mistaken dont you want to use a Hps for budding? I'm no expert nor am I bashing. Just thought red spectrum was ideal for budding while MH was more blue for vegitative stage. Mixed spectrum agro light would be even better.


keeping the mh in for the first two weeks of 12/12 reduces stretch and promotes better foliage growth

thanks for the other responses so far, can anyone tell me from experience whether they still have continued to train the plant whilst the plant has properly started to flower, producing all the white pistills?


----------



## vh13 (Feb 7, 2010)

sophanox said:


> thanks for the other responses so far, can anyone tell me from experience whether they still have continued to train the plant whilst the plant has properly started to flower, producing all the white pistills?


I LST well into the third week, I'll even do some very light repositioning up to the fourth or fifth week (right before the stems get too hard) to help balance the canopy. SCRoG doesn't seem like it would be much different to the plant.

One week and five days doesn't seem quite long enough to get past the stretch phase to me. I'd continue training, but I agree with the rest: if the stretch has stopped then your training should stop too.


----------



## jcdws602 (Feb 7, 2010)

sophanox said:


> keeping the mh in for the first two weeks of 12/12 reduces stretch and promotes better foliage growth
> 
> thanks for the other responses so far, can anyone tell me from experience whether they still have continued to train the plant whilst the plant has properly started to flower, producing all the white pistills?



Bro I don't give any advice unless I have already had some direct experience,my last 4 grows were scrog......once they stop stretching you stop weaving/training.......once they stop stretching you will notice vertical growth comes to a halt not completely but almost,buds will look like they are starting to form..........that is when you want to stop training/weaving


----------



## sophanox (Feb 8, 2010)

ok sound, I'll keep training till they stop stretching, despite the white pistills - thanks all


----------

